# Any reports ?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't think i have seen the board this void of new reports in a long time! I will have to go check on Kickapoo creek tomorrow for white bass and crappie, you never know.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

PLEASE DO!SHOT YA A PM LOY! GOOD LUCK TO YA!


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Drove by the dam tonight on the way home from work, it is cranking very fast and high. Lived around here for 15 years and don't remember it being it that fast. Was wondering how the shoot would be around some submerged trees for some crappies looked like the shoot would be fishable...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, I just watched the 7 day forecast and it looks like it will be slowly warming and very little rain up until next Monday. I'm a heading up to the lake house on Thursday afternoon for a hard weekend of crappie fishing. Hope things will be ready then at Kickapoo and Caney Creeks.


----------



## bigdaddy35 (Feb 10, 2010)

catfishing rayburn has been slow tried yesterday only come up with one small channel cat. my neighbor has a son that live near lake conroe and said they've been catching cats in 2 to 3 ft. of water. but thats hear say.how livingston fishing, got lots of fresh water coming here. right now we've got a lot of flooded timber up north on the river.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Fairfield Lake 02/11*

It was cold friday morning with freezing rain and snow! Everyone said it was to cold to fish! I was able to pick up 3 nice Reds and cast netted 8 big tilapia. The Redfish were in 15-20 ft of water with the shad. Caught on fire tiger crank baits trolled.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I usually fish somewhere just about every day...if not in a river or lake, then in a pond...the weather has been so bad that even pond fishing isn't realistic and that's really saying something.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

outtotrout09 said:


> It was cold friday morning with freezing rain and snow! Everyone said it was to cold to fish! I was able to pick up 3 nice Reds and cast netted 8 big tilapia. The Redfish were in 15-20 ft of water with the shad. Caught on fire tiger crank baits trolled.


Great report....headed that way later this week myself.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

GREAT PICS. THANXS FOR REVIVING THE FORUM, WEATHER HAS SET EVERYTHING BACK,MAYBE THIS WEEKEND WILL BE A PRODUCTIVE ONE STARTING TO GET CABIN FEVER! LOOKING AT THE DESTINY SITTING IN THE DRIVEWAY IS GOT TO STOP SOON! C'MON MEADOWLARK LETS SEE THEM GOOD POSTS BEGIN!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea, the board has been quiet. But then the weather has been bad too. The Iron truck has me busy. Anyone know a creek inbetween S.A. and Houston. I ll pull the rig over and pull out the fishing pole. 
I am setting my sights on the end of march.
I ll be watching for your post loy.
save some for me


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Fished up at Lake Sommerville below the dam with my wife and she caught the only fish of the day, a whitebass. Then went to Rocky Creek Park for some bank fishing but water was high and wind was blowing about 20mph. Tough day, but it beats a day at work and got to fish with the wifey which is always fun.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I do not have a darn thing to report, so I just will say HI to everyone.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Boat is in the shop for some trailer repairs, I got the flu, and the weather has been too crappy to fish. So I reloaded 300 rounds this past weekend for a friend and myself.


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey SS, have a question for you. have you ever caught crappie in dirty water before. my neightbor said he has, but I have never had any luck or on a fool moon. just curious. I know all the fresh water is hurting the fishing right now.Im going out this weekend to put out some structure for the spring.thxs


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

conroe water is the dirtiest i have seen and the fishing wasn't any good either...


----------



## Jay d (Sep 22, 2007)

*crappie*

I dont know about dirty water but this one, about 14", is from a local N Houston Golf course pond. White spinner bait while fishing for bass. Bass average about 3.5 lbs in this pond and it is not unusual at all to catch 10 to 15 in an hour or two fishing from banks.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

*report*

does this wheelbarrow full of talapia count


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont have a boat but I bank fish the southside of Lake Conroe and the last 4 times I went I only caught 1 fish on two of those trips. Very discouraging so I have not fished since January 28th. However, it seems this Thursday the weather will be fairly good so I will give it a try then. It's like a 50 minute drive for me so driving all the way over there, freezing my butt off and only catching one fish each time is not exactly something that encourages somebody to come back soon. Seems the weather is slowly warming up though and should be around 62 degrees in the afternoon on Thursday and it should feel like 64. The wind should be around 9mph or so. I would also like to point out that catching Shad or any other bait fish has been impossible for me down there the last few times I've gone so I had to buy shad or use worms. I think once I start seeing the Shad and Bluegills return, then the fishing should pick up again. I don't know if this helps anybody with a boat but I do see people go by in bass boats and they don't catch anything either. If I don't report anything Thursday evening...then there was nothing to report. Hopefully anybody that goes fishing can post reports too because it seems all the reports are for saltwater lately.


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

Haven't got to fish as much as normal with the birth of our daughter(man babies are needy!) but I did take a day off from work the other day and hit up T-wok for blues. Really only my 3rd time fishing for big blues but I caught a 38lb a 31lb 3-15lbers and about 6 smaller (4-8lb) eaters. Gonna hit up Benbrook tomorrow after work for hybrids. I did break the Benbrook channel cat record about 2 months ago so that was kinda cool.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Seeing that pile'o talapia makes me ask if that is the same tilapia they keep pushing on me in all the restaurants these days? a few years ago, i never heard of them, and now that's the fish of choice in restaurants...:spineyes:


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Longhorn 

What size cast net were you using. Nice mess of T fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Slabseeker, I do catch them in dirty water if I have to fish it, not very many though. The one trick I see that seems to work in dirty water is fishing up close to the bank where the deep water comes right up to it, no idea why, but I have noticed it on several occasions.


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

ok. thanks for the info on that. I was just curious. my neighbor is a big crappie fisherman out of Saint Luise and said he had caught them before in dirty water . I have never had any luck in it or a fool moon. thanks


----------

